# about upgrade 12.2 from 12.1



## Raffeale (Dec 15, 2020)

hi guys, i want to upgrade  to freebsd 12.2 from 12.1, i download the dvd iso file.
 and i want to ask some question ,
may i use the dvd to upgrade freebsd to 12.2 from 12.1? if it can't do it, may i extract /usr/src files from dvd iso to 12.1 and compile it for upgrading to 12.2.
thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2020)

Can't you use freebsd-update(8)? That's the easiest way to upgrade.



Raffeale said:


> may i use the dvd to upgrade freebsd to 12.2 from 12.1?


There is no upgrade option with the installer.



Raffeale said:


> if it can't do it, may i extract /usr/src files from dvd iso to 12.1 and compile it for upgrading to 12.2.


That would work, yes. Extract the full source and do a build world, etc. : https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## Raffeale (Dec 15, 2020)

thanks for your replying, 
and when i buildworld with "freebsd 12.2 /usr/src" and buildkenrnel , do i need change some file in /etc/ directory?


----------



## scottro (Dec 15, 2020)

Yes. The mergemaster program helps you with that. It will show the new and old file, and you will hit l or r to choose the left or right side. I'm not sure if there's a good write up in the handbook, but there should be a tutorial around somewhere.
A good quick write up on upgrading from source is on Warren Block's site.








						Chapter 25. Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD
					

Information about how to keep a FreeBSD system up-to-date with freebsd-update or Git, how to rebuild and reinstall the entire base system, etc




					www.freebsd.org
				




But make sure you're familiar with mergemaster first.


----------



## Raffeale (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks guys! I have already upgrade to 12.2 now, I reply this thread from FreeBSD 12.2
I can't use freebsd-update(8) to upgrade, because the network is not good.
I found some problem in 12.2 dvd iso file, when I use /usr/src from12.2 dvd iso to buildworld, I always get some error message like some variable is unused.
So I just get the /usr/src from svn https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.2/, and compile it, it work very well, it don't have any error message.
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2020)

Raffeale said:


> when I use /usr/src from12.2 dvd iso to buildworld, I always get some error message like some variable is unused.


That shouldn't happen. Can you remember what the exact error was?



Raffeale said:


> So I just get the /usr/src from svn https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.2/, and compile it,


That's good. You gave me the impression you had no network at all, that's why I didn't suggest doing this.


----------



## Raffeale (Dec 16, 2020)

I have network, but the network is too slow to access foreign website. some website is fast. I think it's ISP problem or someone attack my wifi router.

I just remember the error message is some .c files has unused variable and compile stop. I had tried 3 times .


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2020)

Raffeale said:


> I think it's ISP problem


That's certainly possible. I often forget I live in a country with really good infrastructure. But I know from past experiences with global companies that internet connections can be quite dodgy in many parts of the world.



Raffeale said:


> I just remember the error message is some .c files has unused variable and compile stop. I had tried 3 times .


Don't worry about it, it worked out for you in the end. I was just wondering why the source code on the DVD appeared to be broken.


----------

